# Classical Revolution Chamber Music



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

There are chamber concerts in various US cities under the name _Classical Revolution_. The stated goal is:

Classical Revolution is a group of like-minded musicians who want to make classical music fun by bringing live chamber music into more casual venues, such as bars and cafes.

There are regular concerts in San Francisco, Sacramento, and Tallahassee (all US cities). Sometimes the musicians get paid, but not always. I think the musicians simply want to play classical music in a chamber setting to expose those new to classical music and to play for those who already enjoy it.

Do people know of other cities where Classical Revolution exists? Are there other similar groups performing classical music where you live (including outside the US)?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It's happening here in Albuquerque, although I have not attended one yet.


----------

